
Saudi Arabia Sentences Poet to Death for Atheism - snowy
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/nov/20/saudi-court-sentences-poet-to-death-for-renouncing-islam?CMP=share_btn_tw&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=New%20Campaign&utm_term=*Morning%20Brief
======
greenyoda
See also this related article:

Saudi Arabia, an ISIS That Has Made It (nytimes.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10603360](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10603360)

------
stuaxo
The future is unevenly distributed, some places are still in the 14th
centuary.

To not be facetious - progress does not go in any one direction and if we
believe in enlightenment values we need to keep making the arguments.

